# iframe-Styles



## dahaxorman (18. Februar 2004)

Welche Iframe-Styles gibt es? Ich kenne leider nur style="" . lol ^_^


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Februar 2004)

für iframes machen idR nur Rahmen/Positions/Grössen/visibility/display- Angaben Sinn, im IE kannst du noch "transparency" angeben.... dann werden sie transparent, ansonsten ergibt sich das Aussehen der iframes aus den Seiten, welche dort drinnen erscheinen.


----------



## SilverVegeto (19. Februar 2004)

Hy, kannst du mir erklären wie man Trans. macht? mit IE?


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Februar 2004)

Das Attribut heisst genaugenommen "allowtrancparency".
Es bewirkt, auf "true" gesetzt, dass, gesetzt der Fall, das in der Seite innerhalb des <iframe>'s der <body>
mit dem Alpha-Filter transparent gemacht wurde, diese Transparenz nicht nur das Dokument im <iframe> betrifft, sondern
das <iframe> als Fenster-Objekt.... es scheint also der Hintergrund des Elternfensters durch... was er normalerweise nicht tun würde.

Bsp:
<iframe>-Definition

```
<iframe width="300"height="300"src="iframe.htm"allowtransparency="true"></iframe>
```

Seite im <iframe>

```
<html>
<head>
<title>test</title>
</head>
<body style="filter:Alpha(opacity=80)">
blablubb
</body>
</html>
```

Funktioniert, glaube ich, ab IE5.5

Der Vollständigkeit sei darauf hingewiesen, dass das ungültiges HTML und CSS erzeugt.


----------



## SilverVegeto (20. Februar 2004)

Echt großen dank! Ihr seit immer alle so hilfsbereit! THX!


----------

